# EMR's



## utgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

IF people are moving into EMR's, how would we go about getting a job when EMR's will be taking over?? How am I supposed to compete with that!? I gues Medical Billers & Coders are quote"Going out of business!"


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 5, 2009)

Coder's are still necessary.  The EMR is only as good as the person using it.  Trust me...we're using an EMR and it's NOT flawless.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 5, 2009)

Absolutely correct!  Until they can program in artificial intelligence, then the industry will have to rely on the real thing, that is coders in the flesh!


----------



## AmandaW (Aug 11, 2009)

My practice has been using the EMR for almost 3 years now, we have 10 docs and 6 coders if that tells you anything.  NOW, we do Oncology and Hematology, so it's very detailed and we're almost more like internal auditors as far as their dictation and stuff goes.  We have to make sure they have everything they need in there AND they can't just click a dx in the little mini menu and not talk about it or assess it, that's not proper documentation.  There still has to be an assessment and plan, etc.  And honestly, as intellegent as physicians are, they still don't know coding compliance, coding guidelines, coding rules and they don't have the time to stay on top of coding changes like updated codes, added codes, newly covered diagnosis codes.  That's a biggie for us.  We can't just slap a code on the charge ticket and go, if it's something that they keep on ordering and is not getting paid, a good coder lets them know about those things, otherwise, they're just steadly loosing money unless the patient will pay for the non-covered service and as expensive as our chemo drugs and everything are, we really don't count on them paying like the insurance companies do of course.  

So basically (since I've written a novel already) like Debra said, there still has to be coders in the flesh to "audit" and code CORRECTLY and go by guidelines. Too many human decisions still have to be made!   So hope you feel a little better!


----------



## AmandaW (Aug 11, 2009)

....just to add....


AND they're REALLY REALLY going to need us when ICD-10 comes out!!!  Oh, that's just going to be madness I tell ya!


----------



## sirjake (Feb 1, 2011)

*EMR's and Biller & Coders*

Thank You Amanda !

I was recently told we will no longer be needed once Doc's are set up and running with EMR....

My thoughts and explanations were exactly in tune with yours....but not believed.

Guess we do not need to proof to anyone else -- Time will show we are still needed --especially when ICD-10 rolls out !!!

My only concern is: Will the EMR the Doc goes with be a difficult process to learn 

Thanks for the Back-Up on this issue.

Betsy,CCA, CMRS
Internal Med/Pulmonology
MA


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 17, 2011)

Not to worry, people.  But plan ahead...

Before the EMR, we were a department of 45 providers and four coders.   When we implemented our new software that included an EMR, the practice managers and IT people smugly announced that now they'd be able to get rid of the 'overpaid' coders.  

Now we're 90+ providers, and 13 coders.  Do the math....they doubled, we tripled. Our coders used to append an ICD-9 and do a brief audit of E&M, and post charges.

Now we code surgeries (EMRs can't do that), audit, provide education, get involved with compliance, help with denial management, assist IT with the documentation guidelines in the EMR, and still have time to code for some of the ancillary services that aren't yet on our EMR.  Oh, yes, and we're the I-10 experts.  Overall.....they're pretty happy that they kept us!  

My point is that coders will still be needed, but our skills need to be updated.  My advice is to not lay around waiting for the changes, but to educate yourself in chart auditing, finance, payer guidelines, CERT, RAC and OIG details, become very computer literate, get over your fear of public speaking so you can teach and train your providers and present your expertise to administration.  EMR has raised the bar, and if you want to compete or even stay employed, you won't be able to to that if you expect to remain a back-office data entry coder.  

I also recommend that you considere obtaining a degree, particularly if you are connected with a major medical center or your providers are considering joining a physician corporation.  You'll need least an Associates, preferably a Bachelors and managers should have a graduate degree or at least some graduate credits.  

I get calls and emails about jobs pretty much daily, so there is work out there if you have the right skills.


----------



## linc11 (Mar 19, 2011)

Pam, 

I totally agree with you!  I've been certified now for 3 years and since the implementation of our EHR we have also increased the amount of physicians and we should also increase the number of coders in our organization!

Now, not only do I code reports or audit E/M's but I also assist our IT EHR team with designing templates.  Any you know what?  I love it!!  EHR hasn't pushed coders out the door but rather, I'm finding is opening more opportunities for us instead.  

And believe me when I say these systems are not perfect!  I'm also turning out to be quite the compliance auditor with the miss-match of documentation that occurs in these systems it's a never ending job!

For those of you out there who have any fear of losing your jobs, rest easy, because if your employer doesn't see the value in keeping you believe me, there are plenty of others out there who understand (maybe due to hindsight) that coders are more necessary now than ever!

I also agree with increasing your education level.   I currently have an associate's but I'm searching for a reputable bachelor's program out there that can possibly even be done on-line.  If anyone has a bachelor's program that you could recommend please send them my way!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 25, 2011)

Lisa, St. Joseph's College of Maine has an online undergrad program for Healthcare Administration.  I'm in their grad program, and I am very happy with the curriculum, instructors and delivery.  I looked nationwide for an online program that had the course selection I was looking for....and found it in my own backyard!   Besides having an MHA program, they have a very good nursing program, and offer summer courses on campus where you can get 3 credits in a week of coursework.  (by the way, the campus is located right on Sebago Lake, which makes for a nice vacation)  You can however, do the entire program online.  They're affiliated with ACHE, ACHCA and AHIMA.  Plus it's a fast-track to the MHA program.  

The website is http://www.sjcme.edu/


----------

